# هام للغاية



## الصقر30 (3 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 
إني في حاجة إلى أشخاص لهم القدرة على تقديم دروس مسجلة كالفيديو في المواد التقنية مثل الميكانيك الإلكترونك الكهرباء الكيمياء....
وذلك وفق فهرس من أجل الوصول بالمتلقي إلى درجة معينة من المعرفة مع ذكر الثمن الذي يريده كمقبل لهذا العمل
و هذا من أجل إنشاء موقع تعليمي و بثمن جد جد مناسب لعالمنا العربي و الإسلامي و يمكنكم الرجوع الى الموضوعين التاليين:
النهضة العربية التقنية و رسالة إلى من يهمه الأمر


----------

